# Turnign a hot tub into a fire pit



## FirePitMama (Aug 7, 2006)

What's the best way to fill a concrete outdoor hot tub to create a ground-level area for a natural-style fire pit? The in-ground hot tub is 3-feet deep and has jets but no drain. I cannot afford to "cap" the hot tub with bricks or concrete and have been advised to fill with old concrete pieces (for volume) and small-size gravel (for fill.) If I do this, will water to collect in the bottom and create a stinky mess? Do I need to jackhammer the concrete so rainfall will drain out? We get significant rain in the winter. Help!!


----------



## tim.root (Feb 13, 2007)

Try a layer of sand on the bottom to help absorb any water. After that, the volume/fill method should work fine.


----------



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

If the tub is filled with gravel and concrete scrap. I don't think it would turn in to a stinky mess as long as the tub could drain before ground level. Maybe you could just break out some of the jets so they could act as a drains just not at the bottom. The tub would no longer be able to hold water up to the ground level. Then fill with your concrete, gravel, and sand.

although, it probably would still be better to break it up on the bottom some as in your idea with a jack hammer.


----------



## luckytiff02 (Feb 23, 2008)

I think timroot is right.


----------



## imported_michael123 (May 31, 2008)

luckytiff02 said:


> I think timroot is right.


Yes i agree with you..


----------

